# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Jak odzyskać chłopaka?

## weronika

Ja byłam z chłopakiem 3 lata, no i się rozstalismy, w sumie to bardziej była moja inicjatywa. Dodam, że to był mój pierwszy chłopak i miałam po 3 latach wątpliwości czy to rzeczywiście jest ten jedyny  :Frown:   Przez jakiś czas byliśmy sami, ale on pierwszy sobie kogoś znalazł. Nie ukrywam, że jak się dowiedziałam o tym to mnie zabolało i chciałam do niego wrócić. Niby jest teraz wszystko OK, ale wciąż czasem o nim myślę. 
Kiedyś widzieliśmy się w sklepie i chciał się umówić na kawe, powiedział że do mnie zadzwoni. Ale nie dzwonił, a ja juz straciłam nadzieje że jeszcze kiedyś wrócimy do siebie.  W końcu znalazłam sobie chłopaka, a on jak się o tym dowiedział zaczął do mnie dzwonić i nalega na spotkania. Czy on wciąż do mnie coś czuje? Czy jest jeszcze jakaś szansa dla nas, bo nie ukrywam, że miałam myśli o rozstaniu się z teraźniejszym chłopakiem i o powrocie do byłego. Ja go chyba nie przestałam kochać  :Frown:

----------


## Kamil

Powinnaś z nim szczerze porozmawiać. Być może jego miłość do Ciebie nigdy nie wygasła.
Teraz wiedząc, że masz innego nie może tego ścierpieć, a jego poszukiwania ukojenia w ramionach innej być może okazały się pomyłką.

----------

